# IDing a Litespeed MTB



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Folks,

I picked up this Litespeed MTB and was hoping for some help in IDing the date (and using that info for spacing) and model if there was one -


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

The head tube decal and satin finish are similar to the 1994 Catalyst I used to have. I would guess that is a 1994 Obed. There are old Litespeed catalogs online if you search.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks skeptic - the mid - 90s ones all looked pretty similar to me, and I hopes the serial number might indicate a year.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Here ya go:
Merlin Museum

The 11077 serial number is for a 1995 model.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

acg said:


> Here ya go:
> Merlin Museum
> 
> The 11077 serial number is for a 1995 model.


ACG, I don't understand - are you telling me it's a Merlin??


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Oops... my mistake... I was reading the post very late at night and assumed you have a Merlin. Sorry!


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting that the serial number matches up to the year I thought the bike was...


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

So this is how it ended up -


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Voila - urban camouflage!

MG]https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0749.jpg[/IMG]


----------

